# Các diễn đàn khác > Giải trí > Chuyện cười >  Truyện Cười Trung Quốc

## tournhatrang01

Chúng ta vẫn thường thấy những triết lý sống tồn tại trong nhiều cuốn sách về tâm lý – kĩ năng sống nhưng ngoài ra, những câu chuyện cười được cho là mang tính giải trí cũng luôn ẩn chứa trong đó những bài học thâm thúy về cuộc sống.

“Truyện Cười Trung Quốc” là tập hợp những câu chuyện hài hước được tác giả Nguyễn Duy Chiếm sưu tầm và biên tập lại. Trung Quốc là một đất nước có nền văn hóa phong phú, đa dạng và lịch sử lâu đời.
Bởi vậy, trải qua hàng nghìn năm, văn học dân gian Trung Quốc cũng rất phát triển, đặc biệt là những tập truyện cười, truyện tiếu lâm mang tính chất phê phán nhẹ nhàng mà ý nghĩa sâu sắc về xã hội phong kiến và cuộc sống con người. Hơn cả, những mẩu truyện ngắn có trong tác phẩm đều thể hiện được quan điểm sống và những thói hư tật xấu điển hình của con người trong xã hội đương thời. Qua đó, những con người ở thời hiện đại như chúng ta cũng rút ra được bài học cho mình, hành động sao cho phù hợp với lẽ phải nhất.

Truyện cười từ xưa tới nay vẫn luôn là một món ăn tinh thần không thể thiếu. Với trẻ nhỏ, truyện cười là cả một tuổi thơ, là những bài học cuộc sống đầu tiên. Với người lớn, truyện cười vừa mang lại những phút giây giải trí nhẹ nhàng, vừa giúp hoàn thiện bản thân mình.

Đọc truyện: *Truyện Cười Trung Quốc*

----------

